

Weekend Hack: Dead Simple A/B Polling - kind of Facemash for anything - spolu
http://abt.io/

======
pkamb
I posted this late in the last thread you made, don't know if you saw it. I
think it would help. The [ask a question] -> [get the link] -> [upload
mutations] workflow seems very backwards, threw me off at first.

The site would really be helped by a WYSIWYG editor. What you see is what you
get.

Basically, a new user creating an A/B test isn't going to understand the flow
and terminology of the site. The workflow is quite confusing really.

But a new test taker will understand how the site works immediately upon
seeing a pre-created test. A question and two pictures on the same page,
simple.

To bridge that gap, make the test creation process look like the final result.
Make it feel as if you're filling in the page with your info, rather than
uploading separate pieces of info. Something like:

<http://i.imgur.com/BzsNy.png>

~~~
spolu
ouah I love what you say.... this is just a weekend hack... It still requires
a lot of work! Please contact me @spolu so that we can make it a better tool!

